# Hello Kitty fans



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know it's not a Chanel or Gucci piece, but I just LOVE this Lexus accessory!

Beverly


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow I have seen some trendy stuff in My Time but that takes the cake. I can't believe they sell those things. I would rather get a Havanese one for My Grand Am GT. It's got Duel Exhaust and I can put two of them for that added flair.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool!I never seen anything like it before!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My grown daughter even has a thing for Hello Kiddy. I'm going to try to copy this photo. She'll want one for Christmas


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I LOVE THIS! I have a lexus, Im sooooo ordering this.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Beverly.... where can I get this. I can't find it on google.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.boingboing.net/2006/09/06/hello_kitty_exhaust_.html

this may be the place to find it. Several came up.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, verrrrrry interesting! My husband is a "burner" and he first showed it to me saying he thought someone from the "Bay area" had made it and posted it on one of his Burning Man forums, but obviously this little kitty has been around the block.

I love the 3-D one, so much nicer than the flat one in the other pic. I made a picture and my DH is suppose to be having one made for me for Christmas. He is saying there's some kind of problem because of the material that my tail pipe is made out of (stainless maybe?). I dunno, it's a Lexus coupe and has other assorted HK accessories and I NEED this tail pipe! 

Beverly


----------

